# 75 Gallon Turtle and Fish Tank



## Tomahawk (Jun 27, 2011)

I just received a 75 gallon tank and was first thinking a 'Ray and Piranha tank, then found out my tank is too small for a 'Ray. Upon doing some research I found out about turtles. I have always liked strange and unique aquatic animals (I know turtles aren't strange or unique, but I don't know anyone who has one). I cant decide if two painted turtles or red eared sliders. I found this cool idea where you fill the whole tank with water, but have a platform leading to a turf area so they can bask and the link is to show you what I'm talking about. I was also thinking about putting one pleco to keep is clean, but also having one or two fancy goldfish (maybe Ryukin) with some plants, wood structures, and dark substrate (browns, tans, blacks, and whites). Any information on how I could improve or change this setup would be greatly appreciated and if any problems from this setup would arise please tell me.

YouTube - ‪Red Eared Slider turtles and Tank‬‏


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Be wary that some plants the turtles might find tasty. Otherwise, it sounds like a great setup!


----------



## Tomahawk (Jun 27, 2011)

so if I had a few fish that were around 4-5 inches and nice and round would the turtle attack the fish? Also what size do you normally buy turtles at? I would love to get some baby turtles that are only a few weeks to a few months old.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Never raised turtles, but you might want to make sure whatever you buy is sn herbivore, not an omnivore. I think your LPS will be able to answer that one for you. Then you can have whatever fish in there with them that you want.


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

Fancy goldfish r a big no no ESP with sliders, they will kill them even iff they are bigger than them. Plus fancies r very slow. Try guppies with lots of hidig plAces. They will b colorful n pretty and are fast enuff and small enuff to outrun the turtles. Good luck!


----------



## squishy (Apr 13, 2011)

I plan on getting a baby reeves turtle cuz they stay small only bout 4-5" but can't have more than 2" of water till it gets bigger. Once it does n I can have 10-12" water I want to make it heavily decorated n get a few guppies for color. I like the ramp off the top idea for sliders they love lots of water!


----------



## Fearmancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Sweet setup. Impressive. I'm a reptile fan as well. Very cool. As for a better idea for the ramp, you could try plastic or glass covered in astroturf. It'll need to be cleaned pretty often, like once a week though.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

We have a musk turtle, they prefer to stay in the water at all times and grow no more than 5 to 6". No problem withit eating fish.. But will dig up certain plants and knaw on roots. Most turtles will dig, so be ready for that to.
Check out Haecky turtle page for good info...
Haecky: Turtle Information Pages
Wildlife Profile: Eastern Box Turtle - N.H. Fish and Game


----------

